# Log Splitters - best option?



## Grouthead (Jul 24, 2008)

I am in the middle of a total backyard revamp. The client wants a bunch of split log planters. My old equipment is not going to get the job done. I have looked at a few options on IShopLandscaping.com, and have narrowed my decision down to either the Iron and Oak or the Ramsplitter. 

Anyone have an experience with these machines?


----------

